# Where is DBS Forums?



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It not only seems down but I don't even get sent to an ad site. anyone knoww hat's up? I hope there is no problem. I love both sites.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have been having problems with it at times lately myself, sometimes the site works, sometimes it dont.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Seems to me it's been down most of the day? It's really getting slow for me over there........:shrug:


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Well this place is up and running and that's all that matters to me. I've been meaning to check that place out and see what's going on but it doesn't work today.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I remember when people had to go somewhere else to different places when DBSForums would go down but now people have an alternative to all the other places, they have this site, but I go to this site all of the time just like DBSForums.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Seems to me it's been down most of the day? It's really getting slow for me over there........:shrug: *


Actually, it`s been going.... DOWN .... for sometime over there


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frapp _
> *
> 
> Actually, it`s been going.... DOWN .... for sometime over there  *


Sounds like an Aerosmith music video to me


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm sure Dan is doing maintenance work. Response times have been awful lately.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm getting good tracerts all to way up to the DSL connection. There is a DOS service attack that is going around that is affecting both Apache and IIS servers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Its been giving me constant problems lately now on DBSForums when I am there or try to go there. I thought it was just a temporary thing but it seems to be longer term now. Gets more members on this site I hope though as a result. Is the membership going up a lot as a result? How do people find out about this site if the other one is down?


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe its rainfade


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have had troubles with DBSForums lately too, yesterday I could not get on at all and even today it is extremely sloooow!!!


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

I am also having a lot of trouble with that site. I have been trying to post about the difficulties in their Admin forum, but I can't get in (the pages start to load and then...nothing).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Mine works part of the time but not all the time. Have they mentioned anything on their site about it?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tony S _
> *I am also having a lot of trouble with that site. I have been trying to post about the difficulties in their Admin forum, but I can't get in (the pages start to load and then...nothing). *


As Tony Soprano would say: Sooo .. Forg ... AH .. Bout it


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Mine works part of the time but not all the time. Have they mentioned anything on their site about it? *


Dan mentioned something about an ISP problem in their admin forum.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I can live without DBS Forums. This is a much better site and I have never had any problems accessing here.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This site has gotten enough members to satisfy mostly everybody and this will only help this site add new and more members letting people know that there is another site that they can come to.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Most of us were (or still are) attendees at DBSF. I left for good when 
Dan went ballistic against E* and tried to muster enthusiasm for a class-
action suit. I got my basic training in DBS technology there, and for that 
I am grateful. I'm happy to see many of my old DBSF pals here, but I 
sincerely wish Dan and DBSF good luck.


Nick


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tony S _
> *I am also having a lot of trouble with that site. I have been trying to post about the difficulties in their Admin forum, but I can't get in (the pages start to load and then...nothing). *


Funny thing is that the head admin over there is suppose to be such a technical guru, yet his site looks like: it`s been rode hard and put up wet, so to speak.

First the mods over there went crazy this year and now the site itself has gone wacko.

Maybe Master Echostar Blaster is unhappy with them


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

To be fair to Dan, his ISP was having problems which now appear to be fixed.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *To be fair to Dan, his ISP was having problems which now appear to be fixed. *


I found the same thing, problems seam to have bean fixed today.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry throw water on some comments....but that class action suit was well justified. If you owned a DP and went thru the hell I went thru with all of mine. Maybe you would understand why Dan tried to help others out who had to deal with the DP pieces of.... well you know.


As far as his site looking like "rode hard and put up wet, so to speak." I find that strange.... this site seems much more basic, harder to navigate and less pleasing to the eyes than DBSforums..... to each is own I guess...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think there is more effort put on this site than on DBSForums as in the looks and features but the content is what really matters about a site. Also it is not just the number of members that can tell you how many visit the site daily, but those that actually stay and post and read regularly. Even if they have more members some may not come to the site any longer.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Please folks...lets try not to turn this into a contest. I visit both sites and enjoy them both. The fact that every time the other guys go down there is a thread here asking about it tells me that many others here feel the same way. No need to begin an us v them argument. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well said, Tony!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jason,

Did you know you could change the way DBStalk.COM looks?

Click HERE and go twards the bottom untill you see *Style Set*, here you can select a few different options on how things look. 

Bet you cant do that at the other forums. 

For the record DBSforums is running a lot better now, the speed is greatly improved.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Scott! I do know that and have changed the MSG board look, I really like all the hacks you have done!

My comments were more out of being tired of "we are better than you are" crap.

In all honesty I do think there is some clean up that could be done on the homepage.... Better colors on the links, maybe 1 size bigger font and just improve the eye candy on it.

I know you all have worked hard and really think you will continue to make this a great site. In all honesty, I wish everyone would kiss and make up and we could have one home again. Maybe that will happen if the merger goes thru...and there will be no more D* and E* wars


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frapp _
> *
> 
> Funny thing is that the head admin over there is suppose to be such a technical guru, yet his site looks like: it`s been rode hard and put up wet, so to speak.
> ...


 I think the funny thing, even debating this issue. As I have said before, both sites are great, and both board admin. have done a great job in giving us 2 sites to go to. Both sites offer a little different taste, which is good. I think it is good to offer different tastes for different people. But as always some will disagree, and thats ok. Scott and Chris have made this place something positive, and Dan continues to have dbsforums grow in a great direction. It is so easy to talk about our dislikes when all we do is read and post, but the reality is, it is time consuming, and a frequent pain, to keep sites like this runnung. I personally want to commend both sites admin. for the hard work and effort they give. There is little reward, but yet they strive on.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jasonf _
> *In all honesty I do think there is some clean up that could be done on the homepage.... Better colors on the links, maybe 1 size bigger font and just improve the eye candy on it.
> *


Actually I agree with you Jason. I have always believed the home page could be better. However right now the homepage is basically a portal to this place with some basic information about DBS. At some point in time I plan on re-working the home page but for right now, our energies have been toward improving these forums.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Actually I agree with you Jason. I have always believed the home page could be better. However right now the homepage is basically a portal to this place with some basic information about DBS. At some point in time I plan on re-working the home page but for right now, our energies have been toward improving these forums. *


I can't even remember the last time I visited your homepage - I go directly to the visit new post page.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Dbsforums.com is back up, but at a greatly reduced rate. There is a posting there explaining what happened.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe there will be less of a demand on that site and more of a demand for this one seeing this one has been up, increasing this site's membership numbers and popularity.

Whats bad for one is good for someone else.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jacob, I wish them well, as do most all of us here. It's not about competition with one another, it's about DBS. 

Don't you agree? 

Nick :smoking:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Nick. I think each board ahs a apurpose. I hope they are back up for good at full throttle soon. Hey if Ican't make it to NEvele youa re invited to the reservation.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the invitation, Geronimo. I had reservations about coming to the reservation, but I went ahead and made reservations anyway. Keep the wigwam for me 

Cya soon...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont hope that DBSForums goes down and stays down, because I have been a member there even before it was DBSForums when it was DBSDish. I am just looking at the bright side of things since it went down, how it will get more people on here therefore more discussion on this message board as well and especially when the other board goes down. This has been the only other board than DBSForums (and Dishretailer for those that know about that one for the retailers) that has grown to be as good as DBSForums.


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

I just checked DBSForums & they seem to be back; the only thing is that on this site (DBSTalk) there seems to be delays in loading pages. Am I the only one whose experiencing delays here?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam1980 _
> *I just checked DBSForums & they seem to be back; the only thing is that on this site (DBSTalk) there seems to be delays in loading pages. Am I the only one whose experiencing delays here?  *


I've been getting delays here over the last couple of days with an occasional "Error: Website Not Responding" message when loading pages. Oh well.


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks like we're back on track......


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have been following the speed of the board here since yesterday. It appears that our ISP has a link to a major internet POP in Washington DC, while this is a good thing there has been a lot of packet loss at the Washington DC pop, which in turn makes for browsing here slow.

I have done some checks of the server and we are operating at full speed (actually there is a speed guage on the bottom of every page which shows us at a glance how smooth things are running.)

I also did a check from the server out and ran into the same DC bottleneck.

Again everything looks fine now, lets hope the problem is fixed. 

At the moment, things look all clear.


----------

